# Je ne peux pas télécharger dapplis



## Doudou22 (23 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour voilà hier j'ai acheter un iPad mini 3 gold 16go avec un iPod touch 32 Go 
Mon iPod marche nickel le soucis et l'iPad je l'ai connecter en wifi a ma box je l'ai connecter à iCloud et iTune  et App Store quan je l'ai brancher sur iTune sur mon Pc j'ai 30 applis installer que je n arrive à desinstaller avez vous eu déjà ce problème ? 
Et quand je vais sur App Store je ne peux pas télécharger d application sa me mais sur la fiche de l'application et je n'ai pas de bouton "gratuit " pour télécharger de quoi cela pourrait venir merci


----------



## adixya (23 Novembre 2014)

30 applis ? Lesquelles ?
Sinon as tu rentré ton identifiant dans les Réglages / iTunes Store et app Store ?


----------

